# How long do I have to wait to drink milk after deworming?



## cindy78

This is my first time owning goats. I am still learning and was wondering...How long do I have to wait before I can drink my goat's milk after de-worming? I gave her Ivomec on Monday. She is not nursing her baby anymore. I have been tossing her milk since then. When should it be good enough to drink? 

One more question...Can I get worms from drinking milk from a goat that has worms? I've tried to look up that question but can't seem to find an answer. :/ 


Thanks,

Cindy


----------



## RainySunday

Here is a thread about this that i started a couple days ago:

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=9260


----------



## cindy78

Thanks a lot!  I've been trying to find something on this question and wasn't able to find anything. Thanks for the reply! 

Cindy


----------



## freemotion

You can't get worms from drinking the milk.  I don't think any goat worms are transferable to humans, but someone correct me if I am wrong.


Be sure to freeze some of that milk in ice cube trays, then transfer it to ziploc freezer bags.  You may want to learn to make soap.  It is as easy as measuring, taking temperatures, stirring, waiting, cutting, waiting.  Easy-peasy.  The precautions used with the lye are the same ones you would use with bleach.  I make wonderful soap with olive oil, suet from the store rendered into tallow, goat's milk, and lye.  No scents or coloring agents.  It is lovely.  Has a pleasant, soapy smell, too.  Costs about $11-15 for a 24 bar batch, so economical, too.


----------



## cindy78

freemotion said:
			
		

> You can't get worms from drinking the milk.  I don't think any goat worms are transferable to humans, but someone correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> 
> Be sure to freeze some of that milk in ice cube trays, then transfer it to ziploc freezer bags.  You may want to learn to make soap.  It is as easy as measuring, taking temperatures, stirring, waiting, cutting, waiting.  Easy-peasy.  The precautions used with the lye are the same ones you would use with bleach.  I make wonderful soap with olive oil, suet from the store rendered into tallow, goat's milk, and lye.  No scents or coloring agents.  It is lovely.  Has a pleasant, soapy smell, too.  Costs about $11-15 for a 24 bar batch, so economical, too.


Phew! I was worried about that too! (Getting worms from a wormy goat) Thanks!

I am interested in learning how to make soap. I bought some lye a few months back. I just haven't bought the rest of the stuff I need. Now that I have my goat milk, I definitely want to learn! 

And the ice cube tray tip....Good tip! Never thought of that! Thanks again!

Cindy


----------

